# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Σκάνε οι λάμπες

## manos_3

Γεια σε όλους....Σε ορεινό χωριό του Ρεθύμνου μου λένε ότι σκάνε συχνά οι λάμπες...μία χθες 60άρα απο ενα ποολύφωτο και μία 100άρα άλλη μέρα από άλλο φωτιστικό.Έκανα μία μέτρηση με το πολύμετρο σε μία πρίζα και μου βγάζει τάση 240 με 245 Volt .....Είναι λογικό αυτό;;;;

----------


## kioan

Τι μάρκας είναι οι λάμπες; 

Είχα αντιμετωπίσει το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Είναι πολύ πιθανό να πρόκειται για ελαττωματικές λάμπες.

----------


## stdio

αν είναι οροφής και πολλά βατ μήπως ανεβάζουν μεγάλη θερμοκρασία;

----------


## manos_3

οι λάμπες είναι osram......Για τη θερμοκρασία δε ξέρω......Δε θέλω τις led γιατί στη καμία δε βγάζουν το ζωντανό φως που βγάζει η πυρακτώσεως.Κανονικα δεν έπρεπει η τάση του δικτύου να παίζει γυρω από τα 230 και όχι 240;

----------


## chipakos-original

> οι λάμπες είναι osram......Για τη θερμοκρασία δε ξέρω......Δε θέλω τις led γιατί στη καμία δε βγάζουν το ζωντανό φως που βγάζει η πυρακτώσεως.Κανονικα δεν έπρεπει η τάση του δικτύου να παίζει γυρω από τα 230 και όχι 240;


Και στη Σάμο με 245 βόλτ είμαστε ειδικά το βράδυ.Το πρωί έχουμε 235 βολτ Εγώ σε όλο το σπίτι έχω LED πάντως.Αν οι πυρακτώσεως έχουν ονομαστική τάση λειτουργίας τα 230βολτ τότε με 15 βόλτ παραπάνω είναι λογικό να βγαίνουν εκτός προδιαγραφών και σίγουρα με μεγαλύτερη φωτεινότητα κάτι που δεν θα βρεις σε λάμπα LED.Γι αυτό είσαι ευχαριστημένος από την φωτεινότητα αλλά δεν αντέχουν σε χρήση.

----------


## manos_3

> Και στη Σάμο με 245 βόλτ είμαστε ειδικά το βράδυ.Το πρωί έχουμε 235 βολτ Εγώ σε όλο το σπίτι έχω LED πάντως.Αν οι πυρακτώσεως έχουν ονομαστική τάση λειτουργίας τα 230βολτ τότε με 15 βόλτ παραπάνω είναι λογικό να βγαίνουν εκτός προδιαγραφών και σίγουρα με μεγαλύτερη φωτεινότητα κάτι που δεν θα βρεις σε λάμπα LED.Γι αυτό είσαι ευχαριστημένος από την φωτεινότητα αλλά δεν αντέχουν σε χρήση.



Δημήτρη η διαφορά αυτη στα 15 volt δεν πειράζει και όλες τις συσκευές;;;;Επίσης, εσύ τι led λάμπες έχεις;;;;Σκέφτομαι να πάρω αλλά δεν θέλω να έχουν αυτό το νεκροφώς....αλλά θέλουμε ζωντανό φως.....βγάζουν καποιες από αυτό;

----------


## chipakos-original

> Δημήτρη η διαφορά αυτη στα 15 volt δεν πειράζει και όλες τις συσκευές;;;;Επίσης, εσύ τι led λάμπες έχεις;;;;Σκέφτομαι να πάρω αλλά δεν θέλω να έχουν αυτό το νεκροφώς....αλλά θέλουμε ζωντανό φως.....βγάζουν καποιες από αυτό;


Στην ερώτησή σου να σου πω ότι οποιοδήποτε ωμικό φορτίο θα επηρεαστεί από αυτά τα 15volt όπως είναι οι λάμπες πυράκτωσης, όμως όλα τα υπόλοιπα επειδή έχουν δική τους τροφοδοσία εσωτερικά όπως οι λάμπες LED έχουν μεγάλες ανοχές και δεν θα καταλάβουν τίποτε.Οι λάμπες που έχω αγοράσει είναι Eurolamp 15watt,με 3 ευρώ η κάθε μία, θα τις βρεις σε οποιοδήποτε κατάστημα ηλεκτρικών,ηλεκτρολογικών, και έχω δύο λάμπες σε κάθε δωμάτιο, όπως επίσης δύο λάμπες και στο φωτιστικό της κουζίνας. Το φως είναι τέλειο. Αγόρασε δύο τεμάχια για δοκιμή, και μάλιστα έχεις και επιλογές για ψυχρό η θερμό φωτισμό.Οταν τις βρεις στο κατάστημα θα σου εξηγήσουν.Αν είχες Σούπερ Μάρκετ Σκλαβενίτη στην περιοχή σου θα σου πρότεινα και κάτι λάμπες δικές του κι εκείνες LED λίγο πιο ακριβές, αλλά επειδή είσαι Χανιά σίγουρα δεν έχεις αυτήν την επιλογή. https://www.skroutz.gr/s/19761048/Eu...180-80207.html

----------


## manos_3

> Στην ερώτησή σου να σου πω ότι οποιοδήποτε ωμικό φορτίο θα επηρεαστεί από αυτά τα 15volt όπως είναι οι λάμπες πυράκτωσης, όμως όλα τα υπόλοιπα επειδή έχουν δική τους τροφοδοσία εσωτερικά όπως οι λάμπες LED έχουν μεγάλες ανοχές και δεν θα καταλάβουν τίποτε.Οι λάμπες που έχω αγοράσει είναι Eurolamp 15watt,με 3 ευρώ η κάθε μία, θα τις βρεις σε οποιοδήποτε κατάστημα ηλεκτρικών,ηλεκτρολογικών, και έχω δύο λάμπες σε κάθε δωμάτιο, όπως επίσης δύο λάμπες και στο φωτιστικό της κουζίνας. Το φως είναι τέλειο. Αγόρασε δύο τεμάχια για δοκιμή, και μάλιστα έχεις και επιλογές για ψυχρό η θερμό φωτισμό.Οταν τις βρεις στο κατάστημα θα σου εξηγήσουν.Αν είχες Σούπερ Μάρκετ Σκλαβενίτη στην περιοχή σου θα σου πρότεινα και κάτι λάμπες δικές του κι εκείνες LED λίγο πιο ακριβές, αλλά επειδή είσαι Χανιά σίγουρα δεν έχεις αυτήν την επιλογή. https://www.skroutz.gr/s/19761048/Eu...180-80207.html


Δημήτρη, φαντάσου έχω στο σαλόνι ένα πολύφωτο με 5 λάμπες κεριά Ε14.....Η 2700 kelvin είναι το φως που βγάζει ο πυρακτώσεως;;;

----------


## klik

Η τεχνοματ και ο καφκας εχουν οσραμ με 3€. Εχει δυο διαβαθμισεις στο λευκο, μαλλον θελεις τις 4000βαθμων ή και παραπανω

----------


## manos_3

> Η τεχνοματ και ο καφκας εχουν οσραμ με 3€. Εχει δυο διαβαθμισεις στο λευκο, μαλλον θελεις τις 4000βαθμων ή και παραπανω



επειδή τώρα το διαβάζω....θελω να μοιαζει το φως οπως την πυρακτώσεως...άρα δε πρέπει να πάρω 2200 έως 2700;

----------


## klik

Στους 2700 βαθμους ειναι ξεκουραστο που κιτρινιζει καπως. Ειναι κατάλληλο για χωρους χαλαρωσης (καθιστικό, υπνοδωμάτιο). 
Τα πιο λευκα δείχνουν σωστα τα χρωματα και βολεύουν για περιβάλλον εργασίας ή διαβασμα.

Με ανεβασμενη ταση, ειχες πιο λευκο φως (υψηλότερη θερμοκρασία φωτος) απο το αναγραφόμενο στις λαμπες πυρακτώσεως σου.

Τι εννοείς λεγοντας ζωντανό φως δεν ξερω. 
Παντου led εχω τωρα. Πριν 5 χρονια δεν αξιζαν οι τοτε led για να φωτισουν ολοκληρο δωματιο.

----------


## chipakos-original

> επειδή τώρα το διαβάζω....θελω να μοιαζει το φως οπως την πυρακτώσεως...άρα δε πρέπει να πάρω 2200 έως 2700;


Ναι οι πυρακτώσεως είναι κατηγορία 2700. Σε Led θα βρεις 2.700 , 4.000, 6.500 και κατά τη γνώμη μου η 4.000 κέλβιν είναι καλύτερη και ποιό κοντά στον πραγματικό φωτισμό. http://syskaledlights.com/media/wysi...ure-format.jpg

----------


## manos_3

> Ναι οι πυρακτώσεως είναι κατηγορία 2700. Σε Led θα βρεις 2.700 , 4.000, 6.500 και κατά τη γνώμη μου η 4.000 κέλβιν είναι καλύτερη και ποιό κοντά στον πραγματικό φωτισμό. http://syskaledlights.com/media/wysi...ure-format.jpg



Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις...Παράγγειλα λάμπες κεριά e14 στα 2800 kelvin 660lumen ....που είναι πιο κοντα στο φως της πυρακτώσεως.....Προσωπικά θα ήθελα τα 4000κ(πήρα μια για το υπνοδωμάτιο) αλλά επειδή οι λάμπες αυτές θα μπουν σε σαλόνι που τις έχουν συνηθίσει οι δικοί μου πήρα τις 2800κ.

----------

